# 2005 Silverado Crew Cab



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Still have my truck for sale. I'm asking $7800. It gets 24mpg on the hwy. has 3.42 axles. Seats 6. I'll post more info and pics when I get home.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yes, post some pictures, i'm in the market for a newer truck. how many miles?? ect, ect, tell me more about it. have you thrashed it? or babied it? are you an older or younger driver??


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The mileage is 210327 as of today. It was a company truck that was well taken care of before I purchased it. I've had it a couple years now. I have only put 6-7k miles on it. I do not beat any vehicle. My age has nothing to do with how it has been driven. I treat every vehicle how it should be treated. I've been working on things since I was 12. Since I've been in possession of the truck I have used synthetic or synthetic blend oil.

The interior is blue, has power windows and locks, manual seats, new body style floor mats. It has a rubber bed mat and also a bed extender. Pictures can be seen here. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/864qifhgrphi16z/obor-t2aNv


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

disagree with you my friend, age has everything to do with the way people drive their truck, then again there are people in their 40's that drive like they are 18.. 200k miles on an o5??...........pass


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Let me be a "negotiator". Goosefreak, I agree, 200k is alot of miles. BUT...it is a Chevy. Now a 2005 Silverado 4 door 4wd is a nice truck. If you could drive it and approve and perhaps Stimmie could concede to a nice price drop, I think you would do well with this truck. Even if you only got 50,000 miles 'till it dropped, you would do pretty well if you could drive a nice 4x4 for 3-5 years for 7 grand.
Now if it were a Ford or Dodge, I wouldn't consider the deal.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

pics?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Gee LeDouche said:


> pics?


pics are linked in the OP's 2nd post.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with Brookieguy1, in all actuality that is a decent truck for the price. Crazy high miles shouldn't make such a big difference like it used to on your older cars. I would think that after thoroughly inspecting the vehicle depending on if you are capable or if you have a recommended mechanic to look at it, $7,800 is not a crazy asking price. If I was in a the market for a truck and I lived out near Stimmie that truck would be a considerable disposable camera type truck that could hold my entire family on a hunting trip. 

I have never done business with Stimmie, but that is a sweet truck. As far as the Dodges and Fords go... I have driven a 1997 Dodge ram to 265,000 miles as long as you are willing to maintain a vehicle you should be able to get by without getting lucky. A dealership would probably offer him $5000 on that truck as a trade in and hope that it goes to auction for around $6500. The difference is when someone buys it at auction they probably assume that it needs at least $1000 to get it to retail condition. So if it is in great condition and doesn't need anything seems like a good way to avoid dealer fees to be on the UWN website.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Blue Book puts the value of the truck at $8300-8600.. So $7800 is a price drop. If I don't sell it I'll keep it and still use it to go hunting and camping just as I've done since I've had it. If I do sell it, then I will pay down my wife's vehicle and have more cash every month to do more camping and fishing and hunting. I've worked many years in the oil change industry and have seen many GM products well into the 250-300K mileage range. Maintenance is key to any vehicle regardless who made it. And I wouldn't have purchased the truck if I didn't know who owned it before me.

If anyone wants it, I could work out something to deliver it out to the Wasatch front. We go out there often enough and it's only 2 hrs to Utah County. 

btw, thanks Brookie and Nambaster.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I got some interest in this. I need a new truck in a bad way and I do love me some Chevy action. Always driven em, never let me down.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a '05 GMC quad, nearly identical. How are you getting 24mpg in it? 6 cylinder engine? I get 19.5 on the freeway as a best case with the 5.3ltr .

I've only got 58k on mine, guess I'm good for another 20 years.


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

3.42 axles. My brother has an 06 and his best is around 19. He has 4.10 axles.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

24 mpg? My 01 gets 12 down hill with the wind pushing me? What's your trick?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Archin said:


> 24 mpg? My 01 gets 12 down hill with the wind pushing me? What's your trick?


 5.3 litre, high geared axles, and 1/2 ton. If you have the 6.0 and 4:10 axles with 3/4 ton suspension, your mileage will suffer. I have an '04 1/2 ton Z71 with the higher gears and a 5.3. I average around 19-20 MPG+ on the highway. At 70 MPH, my tach shows around 2000 RPM. If you have the 4:10 axles, your tach at 70 MPH will show around 2200 RPM. More pulling power, if you need it, but worse mileage.
Oh, and you can't expect good gas mileage if you have big 'ole mudder tires under your rig. They do look good, but you'll pay at the pump.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm Rollin on grampa tires I call them. Proud of it  but yeah everything you mentioned about a 3/4 ton mine suffers. I didn't want a half ton personally but there good trucks love mine with 225k and runnin strong


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Going broke at the pump either way


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ah that's it then, the gear ratio. I have the tow package with the slightly lower gears and the limited slip rear diff in my half ton.


-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Any takers now that others have chimed in as to the reliability and longevity of these trucks?


----------

